# Wide Boot Support Needed! Nike Vapen to Dialogue Wides...



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Probably gonna be too big. Can you get a shop and get fit? Also, have you ever been professionally fit for running shoes either? You should only be in a running shoe a half size or so bigger than what you measure. Snowboard boots are just the opposite. Half size or more smaller.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

too big. I wear a 9 in nike shoes, and a 7.5 in dialogue/synapse wides.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I wear an 11 in Nike shoes and a 10 on Burton ruler wides


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Newrevnorton said:


> I ride a Never Summer Proto and GNU Psych Bindings. I love my setup but I have really struggled to get my fitment right with boots. Last season, I purchased some 9.5 Nike Vapen boots. They were BRUTAL on the outside of the front of each foot. I then tried a pair of K2 Darkos for the Conda system but I had the same issue. I loved the comfort of the nikes otherwise so I grabbed a pair of Nike Vapen Boas in a 10 for this season. I was still having issues but this time it was with some slight heel lift. When I got home, I tried on the 9.5 pair again but it felt like my foot was creased from the middle toe to the heel. It honestly felt like my foot was folded in half in the toe box. I properly measured my foot per WiredSport's directions and I should probably be in a wide boot. I found a pair of Solomon Dialogue Wides in a 9.5 on clearance so I purchased them. They should arrive next week. My concern is in the length. According to the measurements, I should be in a 8.5?! I wear a 10 in Nike running shoes with space for 1 thumb print in the front. My measurements were 25.8cm length and 10.5cm width. Do you think that the Dialogues will be a solid choice? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!



Hi New,

25.8 is actually 260 Mondo or an easy size 8 in snowboard boots. Your issue is that your 105 mm width is almost EEE width. The Dialogue Wide (all Salomon Wide's) max out at E width. The Burton Ruler Wide is EEE and in size 8 they will be a treat for your feet.


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

I am giving this a try. I cancelled the 9.5 Solomons and ordered the 2017 Dialogue Wide in a 8.5 and the Burton Ruler Wides in an 8. Ill keep everyone posted on the results. Thanks for all of the feedback.


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi New,
> 
> 25.8 is actually 260 Mondo or an easy size 8 in snowboard boots. Your issue is that your 105 mm width is almost EEE width. The Dialogue Wide (all Salomon Wide's) max out at E width. The Burton Ruler Wide is EEE and in size 8 they will be a treat for your feet.


I did just try on a buddy's size 8 in ThirtyTwo Lashed with one season of use on them. My big toes were pushing pretty hard into the front of the boot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Newrevnorton said:


> I did just try on a buddy's size 8 in ThirtyTwo Lashed with one season of use on them. My big toes were pushing pretty hard into the front of the boot.


Hi New,

Yes, with an EE width we are going to need to match both width and length to get you down to your correct Mondopoint size. The Lashed is a "normal" D width. Sadly those won't do it for you :frown:.


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

I am skeptical about the idea of cramming into an 8 but I ordered them. I cancelled the 9.5s because I think we can all agree that I have been sizing up too much with 9.5 and 10 in the past. To be on the safe side, I ordered a pair of Burton Ruler Wide in 8.5 as well. So I am now waiting to receive Burton Ruler Wide in both 8 and 8.5. I will spend time in all of them prior to making a final decision. This is my only option since I have no pro shops around here in Middle TN. Ill post updates!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Newrevnorton said:


> I am skeptical about the idea of cramming into an 8 but I ordered them. I cancelled the 9.5s because I think we can all agree that I have been sizing up too much with 9.5 and 10 in the past. To be on the safe side, I ordered a pair of Burton Ruler Wide in 8.5 as well. So I am now waiting to receive Burton Ruler Wide in both 8 and 8.5. I will spend time in all of them prior to making a final decision. This is my only option since I have no pro shops around here in Middle TN. Ill post updates!


You're going to like the 8.5s more... but you should be in the 8a. Just remember that the boots break in. If the 8.5s feel perfect then it's a sign that the 8s are the right size for you.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Newrevnorton said:


> I am skeptical about the idea of cramming into an 8 but I ordered them. I cancelled the 9.5s because I think we can all agree that I have been sizing up too much with 9.5 and 10 in the past. To be on the safe side, I ordered a pair of Burton Ruler Wide in 8.5 as well. So I am now waiting to receive Burton Ruler Wide in both 8 and 8.5. I will spend time in all of them prior to making a final decision. This is my only option since I have no pro shops around here in Middle TN. Ill post updates!


Hi New,

It will feel odd to you for certain as you will be coming from boots that are 1.5 to 2 sizes larger than your mondo size. It should not be cramming, however. Once laced in and heat fit, you are looking for firm pressure into the liners toes and heels. That should not be confused with pain or numbness which we never advise. Stoked to see how we do.


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

I am stoked as well. It will be difficult to get a professional heat mold here in TN but I have used the rice and sock trick in the past with good results. My only other option would be to carry the boots to a shop in Vail when I get there. However, Id like to get some time in with them on prior to the trip. I could start to see how the correct mondopoint would work when I had the ThirtyTwo Lashed boots on. They were putting too much pressure on my heel and toes but I wasnt getting the slightest bit of heel lift even with the boots completely loose because of how well the boot hugged my foot. Thats again for all of the support.


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

Well it was pretty entertaining when I called to cancel the order for the 9.5 Dialogues. I explained the situation and he said... 

"So you were wanting to replace your size 10 Nike Vapen boots that you've used for an entire season with a Dialogue Wide in a 9.5. I would understand that... But now you are wanting to cancel the Dialogues so you can place a new order for a pair of Burton Ruler Wides that are a size 8? 2 full sizes smaller? Because of some special mondopoint sizing? Ill do whatever you want me to do but you are not going to like this outcome dude." 

I double checked my measurements last night before I went through with it. Length is at 259 and width is 106. Let the fun begin! The Burtons should be here at the end of this week.


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

You guys have given me so much help on the boot assortment for my wide feet. My Burton Ruler Wides should be here tomorrow in an 8 and 8.5 to test. However, I have a friend that has a few pair of DC Scout and DC Torstein boots. I could get either model for extremely cheap. Do you have any experience with these boots to know if they would serve as a fair "Back Up" or " Half-Day East Coast" boot for me? Thank you WiredSport for all of the input. You have saved many feet My friend!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Newrevnorton said:


> You guys have given me so much help on the boot assortment for my wide feet. My Burton Ruler Wides should be here tomorrow in an 8 and 8.5 to test. However, I have a friend that has a few pair of DC Scout and DC Torstein boots. I could get either model for extremely cheap. Do you have any experience with these boots to know if they would serve as a fair "Back Up" or " Half-Day East Coast" boot for me? Thank you WiredSport for all of the input. You have saved many feet My friend!


wearing boots that were too narrow is how i developed a stress fracture in my right foot. The inside part of my foot was hanging out over the sole, and then hitting the sole at a weird angle... The doctor bills for that were more than the cost of new boots. It still bugs me every once in a while and i still have to wear orthotics in my work shoes.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Newrevnorton said:


> You guys have given me so much help on the boot assortment for my wide feet. My Burton Ruler Wides should be here tomorrow in an 8 and 8.5 to test. However, I have a friend that has a few pair of DC Scout and DC Torstein boots. I could get either model for extremely cheap. Do you have any experience with these boots to know if they would serve as a fair "Back Up" or " Half-Day East Coast" boot for me? Thank you WiredSport for all of the input. You have saved many feet My friend!


Hi,

I would not suggest that for your EE feet. Our goal is to address both your foot length and width.


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

Well my Burton Ruler Wide in a size 8 arrived today. I immediately tried them on and had a very odd fit around the heel. It almost felt as if the molding in the liner to hold your heel in place was too low on my ankle, making the boot feel too small. I wasnt getting any heel lift and it could have simply been that I was used to boots that were too large fitting with this support higher in my ankle. I either adapted to it or the heat molding took care of the issue. I did a "Poor Mans" heat mold and they fit nicely. I have plenty of width in the toe box with a slight amount of pressure on my big toe while standing up. This pressure becomes almost nonexistent when I bend my knees. The pressure was fairly uncomfortable at first but I got used to it quickly and didnt notice any discomfort from it after heat molding. The fit and design of the boot itself will take a bit of getting used to. In comparison to my other boots, it feels like the inner ball of each foot is elevated slightly higher, making my feet feel like they are very slightly twisted. It may have something to do with a difference in the arch support but Im sure it could be resolved with a replacement insole if it continues to be a problem. Any suggestions or experience with this?

Overall it seems like these will fit like a glove once I spend a couple of sessions walking around the house with them and breaking them in. I would have never thought that a size 8 would work for me but these feel great. They are noticeably stiffer than the Nike Vapen so this, paired with the correct size, feel a lot more supportive around my feet as well. It seems that I will be sending the 8.5 back once they arrive. As you said... A "Treat for my Feet". 

You guys truly have this down to a proven science. Hats off!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi New,

So STOKED that you are getting an improved boot fit. 

But..."I did a "Poor Mans" heat mold..."

tell me about what you did


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

I used the rice in a sock trick to get it molded. Ive done others the same way and it seems to mold the liners evenly. After wearing the new Burtons for a while longer last night and some especially this morning, I am feeling some very noticeable discomfort on the top of both feet and on the outside of the ankle on both feet.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Newrevnorton said:


> I used the rice in a sock trick to get it molded. Ive done others the same way and it seems to mold the liners evenly. After wearing the new Burtons for a while longer last night and some especially this morning, I am feeling some very noticeable discomfort on the top of both feet and on the outside of the ankle on both feet.


Hi New,

I would strongly suggest a professional heat fit. If those issues are not addressed by the initial pro fit then the fitter should be able to selectively fit those areas for you.


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Wired and the rest of the community,

I just wanted to offer an update. I have stepped into the Ruler Wides a few more times and I have noticed that it almost feels as if there is TOO much width around the toe box. After doing some more reading, I remeasured the width of my feet the way that you instructed another member in another thread. I discovered that my initial measurement was slightly off and my true width is 100mm. Would a pair of Solomon Synapse potentially be a better fit? I also realized that my new and correctly fitting boots were too small for my GNU Psych bindings. I have really grown to love the rear entry bindings so I started looking at some Flow options. I found a pair of 2016 NX2 and 2016 Solomon Synapse Wide in a size 8 for a really sweet price and ordered them while I had the chance. Would these be a good choice to pair with the Never Summer Proto?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Newrevnorton said:


> Hey Wired and the rest of the community,
> 
> I just wanted to offer an update. I have stepped into the Ruler Wides a few more times and I have noticed that it almost feels as if there is TOO much width around the toe box. After doing some more reading, I remeasured the width of my feet the way that you instructed another member in another thread. I discovered that my initial measurement was slightly off and my true width is 100mm. Would a pair of Solomon Synapse potentially be a better fit? I also realized that my new and correctly fitting boots were too small for my GNU Psych bindings. I have really grown to love the rear entry bindings so I started looking at some Flow options. I found a pair of 2016 NX2 and 2016 Solomon Synapse Wide in a size 8 for a really sweet price and ordered them while I had the chance. Would these be a good choice to pair with the Never Summer Proto?


Hi New,

Thanks for that updated measurement.

100 mm wide at 260 Mondo (size 8) is 1mm over an E width. The Salomon Wide boots are E width and in size 8 should be an excellent option but they will require an immediate heat fit.


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

After our recent conversations, I will always heat fit my boots immediately. Thank you for all of the support. Also, without going too far off topic, will the Flow NX2 be a good option for this combo?


----------



## Newrevnorton (Dec 30, 2015)

Well apparently the seller that I purchased the Flow NX2 bindings from for $190 did not update his inventory and he was sold out of them. Looks like I will still use my GNU Psychs instead, which I am completely fine with because I absolutely love them. I was only switching to the NX2 for the canted footbed. I widened my stance and then started having some slight knee pain. Ill just play with my angles and width if it remains an issue.


----------

